# [2012] Latest Hanoi Pics - 4th edition



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*[2012] LATEST HANOI PICS​*_archiv:_
Latest Hanoi Pics 2009
Latest Hanoi Pics 2010
Latest Hanoi Pics 2011










_Hoankiem Lake - Hanoi Downtown 01.01.12, source: anninhthudo.vn_​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by to_be_or_be_to


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam-Trungyen*
_Hanoi Westside_










*August Revolution Square*
_Hanoi Downtown_

*Opera House*
_French Quarter_



















photo by haiba_photo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Peach Blossom*










photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Turtle Tower*










*Hanoi Annual Flower Festival*










photo by Viet_Art


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Western New Year's Eve*



















photo by pavelkorsghin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by BILL


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by quangvinhfoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*SSG HANOI SCHOOL*


SSG WELLSPRING HANOI :big courtyard after moved exisitng admin by minhcantran (Mies-Kahn-Le-Frank-Oscar), on Flickr


SSG WELLSPRING HANOI:Move block sport and got great football courtyard by minhcantran (Mies-Kahn-Le-Frank-Oscar), on Flickr


SSG WELLSPRING HANOI:Moving admin block and creative nice courtyard .Keep exisitng classes block by minhcantran (Mies-Kahn-Le-Frank-Oscar), on Flickr


SSG WELLSPRING HANOI:Administration Block new design by minhcantran (Mies-Kahn-Le-Frank-Oscar), on Flickr


SSG WELLSPRING HANOI:View wnew block Admin by minhcantran (Mies-Kahn-Le-Frank-Oscar), on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSCN0277 by Heather April, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice new pics from Hanoi....:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSCN0369 by Heather April, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi-111221-132 by raggedee_ann, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

Your location is Spratly and Paracel Islands
So,you are Chinese?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Aodai*
_traditional style_










photo by imokmen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nuidoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by HQ-empire


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by 14mnewell


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

dydy752 said:


> Your location is Spratly and Paracel Islands
> So,you are Chinese?


what does spratly and paracel islands having anything to do with being chinese? does chinese owned all East Sea ? :lol: do some research before you comment


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

dydy752 said:


> Your location is Spratly and Paracel Islands
> So,you are Chinese?


WTF?????WTH?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Preparation for Tet by Kiribane, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by SingC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

tq said:


>


Is this part of the lake area?


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tet is comming . Artists on the street


DSC_5793 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5794 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5776 by komasuvn, on Flickr



Ảnh013 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


DSC_5785 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5767 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSC_5788 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSC_5756 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

giangpro



ntha8282 said:


> DSC_5592 by komasuvn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_5593 by komasuvn, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_5597 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

DSC_5555 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5553 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5558 by komasuvn, on Flick


DSC_5656 by komasuvn, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

DSC_5486 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5483 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5476 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSC_5487 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5489 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5491 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

DSC_5196 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5163 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5155 by komasuvn, on Flickr


DSC_5426 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5295 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5376 by komasuvn, on Flick


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Is this part of the lake area?


I'm not very sure but this one could be the Quan-Thanh Temple which is located close to Hotay Lake. Can some verify this?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoadao Garden*










photo by tchip


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome pics^^


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The Garden Shopping Center, Hanoi by Extasy Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hanoi; well done and thanks


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> I'm not very sure but this one could be the Quan-Thanh Temple which is located close to Hotay Lake. Can some verify this?


given just a little part of the temple shown, its difficult to recognize it; but it is defenitely not near Hoan Kiem Lake 

anyway, most of important temples of Hanoi are located around Hoan Kiem Lake and West Lake; we can see two lakes in this pic: hoankiem (sword return) lake with green water at center; westlake with blue water at the right



ntha8282 said:


>


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Street Style*
_January 2012_









































































source: xtyle.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ongdo*
_calligrapher_










photo by oo7qa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoitv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by giang_famj


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Buddha under the sun by Atsuhiko Takagi, on Flickr


----------



## hoangdong (Feb 1, 2011)

lo cho xong cái tết nào ... của nguyencanhtung, trên Flickr

Chia Xuân của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr

Ha Noi - Lunar New Year của Le-Mim-Chien, trên Flickr

Ha Noi - Lunar New Year của Le-Mim-Chien, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos as well, guys


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xuxu2211


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haikeu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Sherl


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hà Nội - The Temple of the Jade Mountain by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - The Temple of the Jade Mountain by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - The arrival by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - View on Hoan Kiem Lake by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - Busy Old Quarter by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - Bakery in the Old Quarter by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hà Nội - Fried fish at Cha Ca La Vong by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by datemo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by luckystar_27_7


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thaiha_hn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*New Year's Eve*















































































































​source: kenh14.vn


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

2012.01.04 A Ha Noi Hotel La Gare (2) by losangeles1947, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi Hilton by duralict, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rước Quan đám by dan toan, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new photos from Hanoi.....:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rước Quan đám by dan toan, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by truongarch


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyentrunghieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by  85mm


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by jimmykhanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hotay


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

. by Tran Dat, on Flickr


City with no children by Tran Dat, on Flickr


Street on the first day of year of Dragon by Tran Dat, on Flickr


. by Tran Dat, on Flickr


. by Tran Dat, on Flickr


. by Tran Dat, on Flickr


Puku cafe & bar, Tet holiday by Tran Dat, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by SingC, on Flickr


Untitled by SingC, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

26010022 by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


26010024 by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


25900011 by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

aU_MG_0030 by VannK, on Flickr


aU_IMG_0062 by VannK, on Flickr


aU_IMG_0055 by VannK, on Flickr


aU_IMG_0076 by VannK, on Flickr


Quảng An - 01/2012 by VannK, on Flickr


Chợ Hoa Hàng Lược by VannK, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Tet In Ha Noi 2012 by bboyduck, on Flickr


Tet In Ha Noi 2012 by bboyduck, on Flickr


Tet In Ha Noi 2012 by bboyduck, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Tet in Ha Noi 2012 by bboyduck, on Flickr


Tet in Ha Noi 2012 by bboyduck, on Flickr


Vân Vân - Ka Li Li by bboyduck, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very interesting.

A part of the world that is not usual to see in our media.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thangdh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Zunglihan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mrdjuno


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Skate Shop by yablinksht, on Flickr


Audience by yablinksht, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

000036 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


chợ hoa chiều 30 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000031 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000012 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000007 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


đường Thanh Niên by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000026 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


tháp Rùa by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


bờ hồ by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000035 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


Miha by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000028 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000013 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000015 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

đền Bạch Mã by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


ô Quan Chưởng by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


phố Hàng Ngang by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


hội Chém gió  by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000021 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


Đồng Xuân by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


Ngược - Xuôi by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


Chương Dương by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


ngõ nhỏ phố nhỏ nhà tôi by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000023 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


000010 by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


cầu Thê Húc by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


hồ Gươm by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


vườn hoa Tết Quảng An by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


vườn hoa Tết Quảng An by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


vườn hoa Tết Quảng An by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


vườn hoa Tết Quảng An by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


vườn hoa Tết Quảng An by Ngo Quang Ha, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Enlightened Souls Project {Hanoi Countryside Mice Series}*





































photos by Wittner Fabrice/ source: moementsandnonsense.com


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Madame Hien, Hanoi by Rose Ferrer, on Flickr


Verticale, Hanoi by Rose Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

police man










photo by collette v


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

tq said:


> police man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh crap!:lol:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

futuristic architecture in Hanoi new quarter


P1000627 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000617 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000608 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000598 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000562 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000553 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000545 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Marriott hotel under construction

P1000612 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

TheFuturistic said:


> narrow streets in Rome suddenly lead us to beautiful squares, narow streets in Hanoi lead us to nice lakes
> 
> view from Lifeclub bar/lounge at BIDV tower
> 
> ...


^^ thanks thefuristic, i love this corner of Hanoi , very charming , quiet and beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

me too , that's the french quarter with a lot of famous buildings such as opera house, metropole hotel


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

colorful foliage right in spring


P1000649 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000674 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000687 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Lý Thường Kiệt street

P1000663 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000660 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000657 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

stairway to heaven

P1000671 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000673 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000683 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

in any warm day, westlake is full of swan boats


P1000693 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Mydinh Square


P1000732 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000740 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000749 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000757 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

green field


P1000721 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










a park










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hoatrannumi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by linhpham89


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trangtien Street*










photo by minhduc84


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngoquyen Street*










photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Eastside*
_traditional downtown_


Thung lũng Linh thiêng by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


Untitled by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::::Mike:::::


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1000803 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

thiền quang lake


P1000787 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Temple of Literature, Hanoi by gradyaronstamm, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

HANOI STREET VIETNAM FEB 2012 by calflier001, on Flickr


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

TheFuturistic said:


> Good Morning Hanoi
> 
> French Quarter vs Old Quarter
> 
> ...


This is a monster . I still dont know why they came up with this design and putted it in the french quarter ,it looks really odd


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

yep they tried to make something special, contrasting colonial buildings but unfortunately failed


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

The colors of old quarter 


P1000840 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000841 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000821 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000829 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000827 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000828 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> yep they tried to make something special, contrasting colonial buildings but unfortunately failed



well-observed and nicely-said.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for nice words  IMO if they want to blend a glassy building into the french quarter they should make it very simple and decent design with light color glass 

100-year-old opera house

P1000521 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan12Hanoi18 by let'sgetlost, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

women's day (march 8) celebration


P1000920 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000860 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Total confusion (of seasons)
Spring Foliage



P1000866 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000868 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000877 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000887 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000892 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000902 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000909 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000903 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000906 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1000936 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000958 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000933 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000940 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000978 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000982 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1000983 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

TheFuturistic said:


> P1000982 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


OMG! So hot so hot!:cheers::nuts:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

it's kool instead  the beauty of aodai


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

This famous grand three by Hoan Kiem lake nicknamed Madam Nine (for have 9 branchs)


P1010001 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010002 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010004 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1010014 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010006 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1010021 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010045 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new photos from Hanoi....:cheers:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

amateur guitar party held every sunday afternoon by statue of King Ly Thai To, the founder of Hanoi 


P1010161 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010162 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010157 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi by tjtak23, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

The charm of Hanoi


P1010195 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010202 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010205 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010201 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010208 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1010252 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010243 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010225 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010230 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

a foggy day


P1010273 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

mango blossoms


P1010272 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010282 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sofitel Metropole Legend*
_Hoankiem District_










*Old Quarter*










*Vincom Center*
_Haibatrung District_










photo by kutheo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi's Elderers*










photo by onceforall


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by nguyentrunghieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Craft Village*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Kimma Street*










photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by KimKim


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Alan Lew


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Alan Lew


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Alan Lew


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

sua blossoms 


P1010298 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010319 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010335 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cuongcoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thongdong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by TuanCAT


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vh_savatage


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Spring Beauty 


P1010443 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010485 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010537 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010520 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010500 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

watching the turtle 



P1010454 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010456 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

@TheFuturistic: thanks. love your shots.

Sua blossom is one of the capital's distinctive symbols. I want to see a street/ area full with sua blossoms only. It surely will look great and memorable. I want tourists, foreigners to associate Hanoi strongly with white blossom like people think of Japan when they see cherry blossom.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Langha Street*


Vinaconex by Navas., on Flickr


Vinaconex by Navas., on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Traditional House, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Metropole Hotel by wongkak, on Flickr


Traditional House, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Citadel, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Metropole Hotel by wongkak, on Flickr


Citadel, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Traditional House, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Citadel, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Old Quarter, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Old Quarter, Hanoi by wongkak, on Flickr


Madam Hein by wongkak, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ys.liew


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ys.liew


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::::Mike:::::


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hanoi looks very peaceful and beautiful in those pics , I really like the pictures of Old French Quarters


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ this season, Hanoi is often foggy and rainy so skyline shot is rare 



tq said:


> @TheFuturistic: thanks. love your shots.
> 
> Sua blossom is one of the capital's distinctive symbols. I want to see a street/ area full with sua blossoms only. It surely will look great and memorable. I want tourists, foreigners to associate Hanoi strongly with white blossom like people think of Japan when they see cherry blossom.


I want HN to have more sua blossoms too. it looks so purifiedly white. it reminds me of Park Avenue in New York city, that is lined with many trees bearing similar white blossoms in spring. just beautiful


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1010492 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hanoi flashmob






















































































kenh14


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Green Day in Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

What's the occasion for the Green day?


----------



## hoangdong (Feb 1, 2011)

P1150027 của sailboat29, trên Flickr

P1150037 của sailboat29, trên Flickr

P1150211 của sailboat29, trên Flickr


----------



## hoangdong (Feb 1, 2011)

P1150232 của sailboat29, trên Flickr

P1150251 của sailboat29, trên Flickr

P1150230 của sailboat29, trên Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1010645 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010575 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010629 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010627 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010593 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010591 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010565 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010607 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010561 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

After the rain


P1010678 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010681 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010682 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010685 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010688 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Bay Mau Lake


P1010727 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1010709 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1010706 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Female Photographer by Toon Ent. "Incredible", on Flickr


[1/100] Looking by Toon Ent. "Incredible", on Flickr


Đám đông by Toon Ent. "Incredible", on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungld/6867939120/ by leduyhung12402, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungld/7014040761/ by leduyhung12402, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungld/7014019895/ by leduyhung12402, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungld/7014024947/ by leduyhung12402, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungld/7014108803/ by leduyhung12402, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cameroonjb


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Longbien District*










*Bavi District*










photo by [S.O.D] Wanghuy'


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Westside*










photo by TrieuChien


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuenguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Một góc Hà Nội ơi! by squirrelvn, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ban Blossom*




























photo by Jonny Dũng


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Mùa hoa Ban Hà Nội 2012 by NQA - OngBom, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Westside*





































photo by Vũ Lê Trung (SCC)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

girls and Ban blossoms show off beauty 

its a perfect match of women beauty and nature beauty; both give us life and inspiration for life :cheers:



P1010981 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010960 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010963 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010959 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010967 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1020022 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020030 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020065 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020068 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr

Parlament building under construction at Ba Dinh square


P1020050 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1020018 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010936 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1010925 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

earth hour shoư at opera square 8:30 pm-9:30 pm march 31 2012

when the light is on


P1020127 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020095 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr

8h30 the light is off, just candlelit

P1020146 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Midtown*










*Westside*










*Bavi District*










photo by choithuxem


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hungvu_vtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by trainhic


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hungvnpro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Outskirt*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/seua_yai/6885876028/ by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Earth Hour*


Hanoi 2012 by [Mr].[R]einus, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Peaceful City


P1020198 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020199 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020211 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020216 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020239 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


P1020260 by TheFuturistik, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

everywhere said:


> Seems that Vietnamese musical instruments are heavily influenced by the Chinese. They're kinda similar...


^^ maybe  you know that musical instruments can go from one place to others thats why guitar, piano, drum, flute etc are popular everywhere in the world, some other instruments are played in several countries; and some instruments are available in only one country. One-string danbau (as you can see on the right of the first pic) is a special Vietnamese musical instrument


P1040058 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040022 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

halong bay, just 3hour drive from hanoi

P1030972 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

new district in nightlight


ntha8282 said:


> DSC_0526 by ntha8282, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0530 by ntha8282, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photos of Hanoi by night


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

TheFuturistic said:


> ^^ maybe  you know that musical instruments can go from one place to others thats why guitar, piano, drum, flute etc are popular everywhere in the world, some other instruments are played in several countries; and some instruments are available in only one country. One-string danbau (as you can see on the right of the first pic) is a special Vietnamese musical instrument


Thanks. 



TheFuturistic said:


> halong bay, just 3hour drive from hanoi
> 
> P1030972 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


I never knew that Halong Bay is just a drive away from the Vietnamese capital. :nuts:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ it is so 

lotus walk

P1040072 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Thu Le Park
by ntha8282 
DSC_0726 by ntha8282, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ I see lotus again... :nuts:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ bcoz it is the peak of lotus flower season now; so many beautiful gỉrls come to lotus ponds. lol


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

TheFuturistic said:


> ^^ bcoz it is the peak of lotus flower season now; so many beautiful gỉrls come to lotus ponds. lol


Interesting.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyentrunghieu


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040116 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040109 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040121 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by ken2004


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice updates from Hanoi...kay:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by ken2004







[/QUOTE]

view from cafe sky 72 at hanoi landmark tower


P1040146 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Hanoi


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

skyline over thongnhat park
ntha8282;91851895]
vc1 by ntha8282, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

ntha8282;91881264]
DSC_0860new by ntha8282, on Flickr[/QUOTE]




P1040194 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040201 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040206 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040207 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040219 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040224 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

far far away is a massive bridge in u/c 










*by ken2004*










http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

HN skyline seen from suburb rice paddy


P1040248 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040250 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040255 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

the red river


P1040263 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

DSC_0921new by ntha8282, on Flickr

DSC_0922new by ntha8282, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Yellow Diep blossoms

P1040278 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040287 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Mango street

P1040308 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040330 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040316 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr
P1040293 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ BTW what are those buildings under construction on the last picture?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

everywhere said:


> ^^ BTW what are those buildings under construction on the last picture?


It's Hadong district from far away. Most of them are residential and mixed-use complexes. Quan Hadong is one of the fastest growing districts in Hanoi in term of construction and Hadong is about to become a major sub-center because of her compactness.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by TuanCAT


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by acmasocola


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi, Vietnam by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Hanoi #02, Vietnam by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Hanoi #3 Vietnam by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

amazing summer sky

P1040351 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040352 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

city at night

DSC_0910new by ntha8282, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

tq said:


> It's Hadong district from far away. Most of them are residential and mixed-use complexes. Quan Hadong is one of the fastest growing districts in Hanoi in term of construction and Hadong is about to become a major sub-center because of her compactness.


That area in Hanoi seems to be reminiscent of Incheon to Seoul in Korea or like Chaoyang in Beijing (China), Pudong and Puxi in Shanghai (China), Binhai in Tianjin (China) and Petaling Jaya to Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

everywhere said:


> That area in Hanoi seems to be reminiscent of Incheon to Seoul in Korea or like Chaoyang in Beijing (China), Pudong and Puxi in Shanghai (China), Binhai in Tianjin (China) and Petaling Jaya to Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)?


I don't know all the areas you listed above, only Incheon and Pudong which are quite different in my opinion. Pudong is the new CBD of Shanghai with a very central location while Incheon is more like a major outer-district of Seoul.

Hadong district is more like a sub-center of Hanoi, only 10 km far away from the city center. This area has quite a long history being the center of silk production for the whole country. Some craft villages and old temples are still around. Beside them, Hadong is home to some institutional and educational buildings, serving mainly for the population in the southern part of Hanoi. You won't find world-class stadium, theatre, supertalls or big government buildings here. Hadong focuses more on residential buildings for middle to upper middle-class, with an extensive network of other services like schools and supermarkets.

Hanoi's new CBD is developing at the Westside, compromising Tuliem and Caugiay District. All the "national" projects will be built here. The National Convention Center, The Hanoi Museum and Mydinh National Stadium are some projects which have been already realised. However, Tayhotay will be the pearl of the area with a wide public axis connecting Hanoi's biggest lake Hotay with the inner-land. Some constructions which have been revealed so far: National History Museum by Nikken Sekkei, Thanglong Grand Theatre by Renzo Piano, Ministry of Construction by Norman Foster. You can see that the quality and scale is quite different from Hadong and more comparable to Pudong or other new CBD's in Asia.

I hope this illustration will help you to understand the layout of Hanoi better which I just made. All the areas are seperated by a green belt. Craft villages and resort-like areas are located within that green belt.










If you are more interested into the development of Hanoi why don't take a look at this video: http://youtu.be/iCw3BCkjSxI

haha. I just noticed I typed "satalitte" wrong ^^"


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Leduan Street*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319363350/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr

*Hoankiem Lake*








[/url] http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319415406/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Trucbach Lake*








[/url] http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319486804/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr[/IMG]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319482926/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr

*Thanhnien Street*








[/url] http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319503740/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr[/IMG]

*InterContinental Westlake*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319638646/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageofasia/7319607890/ by Image of Asia, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hotay*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/41913904n002542279888/7166782343/ by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi in summer by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


memory of the rain by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Lotus Street by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


Alone by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


Hanoi Opera House by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


Mùa Hoa Ban by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Chùa Trăm Gian by PhotoKei, on Flickr


the Vocal by PhotoKei, on Flickr


Long Biên by PhotoKei, on Flickr


đi giữa nắng chiều by PhotoKei, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/italyphoto/7283968088/ by I-T-A-L-Y, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/italyphoto/7248233218/ by I-T-A-L-Y, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/italyphoto/7227253022/ by I-T-A-L-Y, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Truc Bach lake and West Lake by martywindle, on Flickr


hanoi-sunset by martywindle, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi Opera House by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Thanks for sharing the master plan. I think the renovation project is Hanoi's most ambitious yet.

BTW, seems that the French-style buildings across Hanoi are well-maintained...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Party Pics *
_May/ June 2012_




































































































photo by hanoiparty.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Street Style*
_May/ June 2012_














































photo by xtyle.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*MTV Exit Concert*
_Mydinh National Stadium, Tuliem District_


Fans keep on filling in My Dinh Stadium for MTV EXIT concert by USAID Vietnam, on Flickr


A massive crowd of fans are thrilled at the MTV EXIT concert in Hanoi against human trafficking by USAID Vietnam, on Flickr


My Tam, MTV EXIT’s new Celebrity Ambassador to Vietnam, encourages fans to spread the awareness on human trafficking by USAID Vietnam, on Flickr


Simple Plan Meets the Press in Hanoi on May 27, 2012 by USAID Vietnam, on Flickr


Karik performs at MTV EXIT concert against human trafficking and exploitation by USAID Vietnam, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Midtown
*

Hanoi Pano_3 by waystophotograph, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam Thanglong*
_view from Westside to the North (Socson Mountain)_



ken2004 said:


>


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ nice to see Simple Plan guys go out to eat Pho in Hanoi recently 
http://kenh14.vn/c102/20120525020952828/clip-moi-den-viet-nam-simple-plan-da-ru-nhau-di-an-pho.chn


The beauty of rice paddies at suburb district Socson of Hanoi ( yellow rice means to be harvested soon)



P1040367 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040375 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040386 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> P1040367 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


is that bamboo on the left side?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*InterContinental Westlake*










photo by kienlua612


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nimphich


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

20120519-IMG_7154-Hanoi by milkseb, on Flickr


20120519-IMG_7155-Hanoi by milkseb, on Flickr


20120519-IMG_7150-Hanoi by milkseb, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*French Quarter*










photo by thanhinv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by coid80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Old Quarter*










photo by hihiki


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> is that bamboo on the left side?


^^ no it is trucdao; the tree can live with traffic fumes so they often plant it for road landscaping. sometimes it bear nice blossoms


P1040437 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040433 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040423 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040430 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1040419 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

river Da passing thru bavi mountain range

by uongnuocsuoibenbosuoi























[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040498 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040504 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1040458 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040469 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

HN panorama with bavi moutains (view from landmark 72 rooftop)
ken2004;92273065]


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nimphich


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hotay*



















photo by bma090


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*French Quarter*
_Hoankiem District_










photo by viet_phoco


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Party Pics*
_June_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*August Revolution Square*
_Hoankiem District_


Cơn dông chiều by Lâm Thanh, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Redmaz Pham


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ly-Thai-To Street*
_Hanoi's high-end fashion street_

- opening ceremony of Hugo Boss / Black Label


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040559 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040526 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040519 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040548 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040544 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

^^Hanoi has a beautiful woman.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

hanoi urbanization










http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

japanese001 said:


> ^^Hanoi has a beautiful woman.


Japan too :cheers: I never get bored watching cuties hanging around Harajuku :cheers:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040565 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1040608 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040588 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

my HaNoi by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


my HaNoi by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


my HaNoi by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


----------



## hoangdong (Feb 1, 2011)

Bừng sáng Di sản Thành cổ Hà Nội của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr

Cầu Cũ gọi Nắng Mới của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr

CẦU - SÁNG của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr

Đường tàu dọc - ngáng ngang thành phố của KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, trên Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040629 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040641 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040645 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

its gonna be rain


P1040659 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hàm tiếu by BS Nguyễn | 1/3Lines Media, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

what a beauty ^^

P1040690 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040661 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040667 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040686 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trangtien Plaza*
_under renovation_










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by D900


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trunghoa-Nhanchinh urban area*



















photo by yogixlr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by thanhinv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

The contrast by Wind275, on Flickr


Tourists in Hanoi by Wind275, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Mail box by Hani 0610, on Flickr


Hanoi after rain by Hani 0610, on Flickr


A letter from a Japanese friend by Hani 0610, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ĐH


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Street Style*
_July_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1040768 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040755 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040760 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040776 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040777 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040793 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1040833 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040849 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040814 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1040805 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

^^ TheFuturistic: it seems to me that you really like to hang out around Tayho District. may I ask if you live there?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Longbien Bridge*
_Hong River_










photo by sube


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by JDung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by MichaelCao


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> ^^ TheFuturistic: it seems to me that you really like to hang out around Tayho District. may I ask if you live there?


no I live in downtown; but westlake is perfect escape from busy and somehow noisy streets of Hanoi; and lakeside road is a recomended ride for anyone who love to enjoy nature and panoramic citiscape :cheers:

cafe society 

P1040706 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> no I live in downtown; but westlake is perfect escape from busy and somehow noisy streets of Hanoi; and lakeside road is a recomended ride for anyone who love to enjoy nature and panoramic citiscape :cheers:


wow. lucky you. My ancestors (both parental sides) used to live in the Old Quarter on Hangbai street and Phuc-kien street respectively. However, during war many families moved to the outskirt includine mine


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by MTrT


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by LsTrung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

View from my office by P,A,S,M, on Flickr


West Lake by P,A,S,M, on Flickr


Sheraton by P,A,S,M, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

in the Old Quarter...


Quán vắng mình em by BS Nguyễn | 1/3Lines Media, on Flickr


Hong tóc by BS Nguyễn | 1/3Lines Media, on Flickr


Cánh sen đêm (15) by BS Nguyễn | 1/3Lines Media, on Flickr


Cánh sen đêm (05) by BS Nguyễn | 1/3Lines Media, on Flickr


----------



## henryviet846 (Jul 3, 2012)

tq said:


> View from my office by P,A,S,M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> West Lake by P,A,S,M, on Flickr
> ...


Đẹp :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Westlake Intercontinental Hotel


P1050264 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050289 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050298 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1050280 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Thang Long Avenue

to the moutain side


P1050397 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1050358 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

to the city


P1050361 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050388 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1050389 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1050381 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1050371 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## ryotaro (Jul 29, 2010)

tq said:


> Sheraton by P,A,S,M, on Flickr


^^ The Sheraton's Hanoi color is the same Sheraton's Saigon color .


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Hanoi...kay:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1050448 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050456 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050457 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050461 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050464 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050471 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050478 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050483 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050475 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050437 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

tq said:


> *Hanoi Party Pics*
> _June_



I never knew how vibrant Hanoi's club scene is... 

Gorgeous gals and guys from there too:cheers:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice thread


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice photos. now im gonna put hanoi in my list as my next year's holiday destination. i would love to go there alone.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice to hear thát. Hanoi nót yet a cool city but it has its charm. Anf from hn you can go halong bay or sapa. Beautiful places


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ how long am I going to travel from Hanoi to Sapa? I saw photos of sapa and it looks wonderful with snow.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Well ppl tend to depart by train from hn át 9 pm and arive át sapa át 6am next day. Last xmas facebook. Zuckerburg rode buffalo at sapa. You can google the image. Lol. But he went sapa on helicopter. Lol


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

DSC_5166logo by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5164 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5156logo by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5082logo by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Ba Dinh square


P1080193 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080191 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1080184 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Trấn Quốc temple


P1080181 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080180 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

little vegetable farm near westlake intercontinetal

P1080172 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

flower market for Tet (lunar new year) which will come in a month


P1080159 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great.:cheers:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks xrtn2 

Hanoi by night

by wulizhong;98932529]









by ntha8282;98930631]


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

let the party started


P1080254 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM00776 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM00782 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

in the mood for coming Tet


CAM00785 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

ducks actually


P1080270 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


kumquat garden (there should be kumquat tree and peach blossoms in every home for Tet decoration, kinda Xmas tree) 


P1080276 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

as we continue this thread in 2013, could anyone remove 2012 from the title; thanks


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the charm of HN in winter


P1080306 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080289 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080285 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

foggy lakes


P1080300 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



CAM00859 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



CAM00824 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM00829 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080297 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

different feelings in HN

old quarter


CAM00876 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

French Quarter


P1080315 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080319 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080331 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080337 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

New Quarters


CAM00887 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Hanoi, impressive skyline. :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

new thread opened now: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99614752#post99614752


----------

